# iPhone app for plowing...



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't know if its on android but I was searching the Apple app Store and found an app called NorEaster Storm systems. There is also an app for summer for mowing also by NorEaster. Just search "NorEaster" in App Store. It allows the tracking of all kinds of stuff for plowing. I'm still checking it out though. Seems legit. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Its downloading onto my phone as I type this, they had a free version and a $1 version as well. Downloading the free one to give it a shot. The little write up seemed very very interesting and enticing


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok so I wouldnt bother with the free version, bought the $1.00 to see what its really all about. The free one was very very limited, almost pointless. Definately pretty neat, can jot down what was done where and can add pictures of the lot and either save them or email them with the report you just created. There is a note section, but it would be good to have a spot other than the notes section for time in/time out, weather conditions and air/surface temps


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I did the same. Paid the dollar. I agree on the extra space thing. But for what I will be using it for, it looks to be perfect. You can even use it to email the customer a type of reciept for services done. It looks like it just launched a few days ago too, so keep an eye on it for updates. Glad I could add some useful info to the site.!


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Ohh and if you try it out and send report to yourself....it is timestamped...not just the email, but the time services completed.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

The developer of the app is a member of PlowSite. There is a couple threads going on this app already.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112789&page=17

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=140792


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Imagine that....! Thanks. Sorry for double post then


----------

